# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Λεμεσός (Limassol)

## Nautilia News

*Σε εξέλιξη συναντήσεις Αναστασιάδη για το λιμάνι Λεμεσού*

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...imani-lemesou/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στο λιμάνι Λεμεσού το ερευνητικό πλοίο Ramform Hyperion*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/limani-...form-hyperion/ .

----------

